# der befehl javac ist entweder falsch geschrieben.



## Wookie (11. Mai 2005)

Hi @all!
Ich benutze XP mit SP2, habe jetzt gerade die jdk 1.2 installiert. so, jetzt funktionier auch alles gut, das problem ist nur, dass wenn ich in das verzeichnis wechsele, in dem mein script liege, und dann "javac Test.java" eingebe, kommt nur "Der Befehl javac ist entweder falsch geschrieben oder existiert nicht". Ich weiß nicht, was ich jetzt machen soll. Bitte helft mir

mfg
              [Wookie]


----------



## Sky (11. Mai 2005)

Ist deine PATH-Variable richtig gesetzt?


----------



## EagleEye (11. Mai 2005)

hier hab ich gerade geschrieben http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?p=104139#104139


----------



## Wookie (11. Mai 2005)

Nein, PATH gabs noch keine, jetzt habe ich da "jdk1.2/bin" reingeschrieben, funktioniert aber trotzdem nicht. -.-


----------



## Roar (11. Mai 2005)

das ist sicher nicht der ganze pfad (davon abgesehen dass windows '\' als pfad seperator benutzt).


----------



## EagleEye (11. Mai 2005)

es gibt schon eine path variable
sonst würde dein system nicht laufen
und nur jdk1.2/bin reicht nicht
lad dir mal ne neue version runter (neu ist 1.4 oder 1.5)
und sieh dir mal den faq beitrag an


----------



## Wookie (11. Mai 2005)

So, ich habe mir jetzt v1.5 gesaugt, in die path-variable C:\Program Files\Java\jdk1.5.0\bin geschrieben, und trotzdem funktioniert javac nicht. Vielleicht bin ich einfach zu blöd, es kommt immer noch die oben erwähnte fehlermeldung "der befehl..."


----------



## Jockel (11. Mai 2005)

Gibt er dir denn auch den Pfad aus, wenn du einfach nur 'PATH' am Pompt eingibst?


----------



## Nova (11. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

Hast du die Eingabeaufforderung bzw Command-Line neu gestartet nach einfügen der PATH-Variable?
Nach dem aktualisieren der PATH-Variable ist dies in einer bereits geöffneten Eingabeaufforderung nicht sofort "bekannt"!


mfg
Christian


----------

